# hiccup in rear lift arms?



## turkey (Apr 18, 2012)

7610 ford rear lift arms will lower and then jerk back a little. Started doing it about 1 time a minute. Does it every 2 seconds now. I think some valve or O-Ring needs worked on. Any one have any advice how to fix this problem?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

"Hiccups" indicate an internal leak in the 3-point lift cylinder circuit. An occasional hiccup every minute or so might be normal, but not once every 2 seconds. This indicates a fairly serious internal leak. 

Basically, there are six places that need be sealed in order for the lift to not leak down: 
1) ram lift piston/cylinder assembly, 
2) ram cylinder safety valve, 
3) check valve, 
4) main hydraulic control valve, 
5) unloader valve/plug , 
6) a couple of o-rings between adapter plate/accessory cover & lift cover. 
This list is based upon older Ford tractors. Your tractor may differ slightly from this list.

I assume that you have the lift in the POSITION CONTROL as opposed to draft control?? 

I would pull lift cover and go after lift piston seal first. There is a way a person can look through the access cover in the rear axle housing with a mirror and flashlight to see where the leak is coming from, but for most of the above listed possibilities one would have to know exactly what he's looking at.


----------

